# What will succeed the Sony DSC-TX10?



## peppersasen (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been wanting to get a waterproof camera forever and want to get the Sony DSC-TX10 (I want it because it's waterproof, freeze-proof, takes 3D stills, does panoramic, I was interested in what I could do with 16MP and 1080p video camera, I heard it has macro settings on it, among others). Also because it comes in pink. 


The thing is, although (to my knowledge) it was only released in late Spring/early Summer this year, it's already being discontinued and there are even less casing color options already. Is it being discontinued already?


I don't follow the digital camera industry much, but how long are digital cameras' typical commercial life?


Does anyone know what camera will succeed the DSC-TX10? Would be unwise to purchase now because something better might come along in the near future? :meh:


----------

